# Any degree before Undergraduate school ?



## Joan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello , I really need your help. So I'm in a high school now , that's my first year. I am considernig applying to NYU Undergraduate Tisch school (directing). Do I need to go to any college before that? To get any degree ? I know it can sound really stupid, but I try to figure it out and because of my English it takes too much time


----------



## Nova (Dec 30, 2010)

In the United States, undergraduate degrees come after high school degrees.  So if you will be graduating from high school (or the equivalent), then you can go on to undergraduate.  People generally apply to undergraduate programs while they are in their last year of high school.

good luck!


----------



## Joan (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------

